
JD Power: Battery, hybrid-electric cars are overhyped - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/27/jd-power-electric-car-overhype/
======
jimbobimbo
I agree to that. With where battery technology right now, it's simply
impractical to have a all-electric car: way too many strings are attached
right now, starting from few hours required to charge (vs. few minutes for
gas) and to the very first traffic jam that will drain the battery in no time.
Granted, the hype will move the progress in these shortcomings forward, which
is good. I'll wait until I could have a nuke car though.

